# Harley Davidsons 115th anniversary-Repopping the bike



## DonChristie (Jun 20, 2018)

I just read about HD, who plans on repopping their legendary bicycle on their 115th anniversary! This should pretty much kill the value and mystique of the originals. Read all about it!
https://rideapart.com/articles/harley-davidson-bicycle-reproduction-for-sale


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2018)

If that's the prototype I'm already seeing issues. Rather than kill the value I can see this sparking interest in the originals. Especially if only ten will be built. I'll save that $4200 towards an original bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 20, 2018)

Already got one. LOL!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2018)

Looks like another boondoggle!
They could build a tall frame out of titanium, for what they a selling these for. There will be many Harley motorcyclists that will take the dive....


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 20, 2018)

It just looks like a Linnus with olive drab paint.
I'm sure it will be cheesy as fu^}!


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2018)

Sad.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 20, 2018)

$4200.00? no thanks. grossly overpriced just like the motorcycles.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## charnleybob (Jun 20, 2018)

It won't kill the value of the originals at all.


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 20, 2018)

Wally-Davidson crap


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 20, 2018)

I like the idea. 
Who has the luck to find and fight for an original.  
Each to their own.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 20, 2018)

The idea isn't bad, but come up with something unique that nobody's ever seen before.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2018)

I too dig the idea, but the result looks pretty crappy. If you're gonna charge that much, have custom parts made for this project, such as the stem, bars, grips, dropstand, saddle,pedals and fenders. Most of those parts look like modern junk thrown together & painted up to mimic the original HD paint scheme. Just look at those fender braces! WTF!


----------



## Duchess (Jun 20, 2018)

At least replicate something that's not available anymore, like a motobike with a tank (assuming HD made one back then). The tank could even be used to store batteries for an electric, which would _almost_ justify the price. This doesn't look like anything I couldn't build myself (and better) for under $1200. It's not even made to measure. You can get custom bikes for less than that! It's like going to Men's Wearhouse and paying more for one of their suits than you'd pay for a high-end tailored suit.

Looked up the builder they hired. Their website talks way more about their coffee than their bikes and their bikes are all Linus-types and priced about the same, so this seems like an even worse deal than my knee jerk reaction. At least hire a high-end builder! But, I guess their usual demographic that pays for this name doesn't care about quality or value, anyway. They need to do something to appeal to a younger generation or they're looking at becoming history rather than just selling replica historic relics (some—probably Chinese company—would likely buy the name at bankruptcy auction to use to sell branded clothing and tchotchkes  . . . I guess not much would change, then).


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 20, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I too dig the idea, but the result looks pretty crappy. If you're gonna charge that much, have custom parts made for this project, such as the stem, bars, grips, dropstand, saddle,pedals and fenders. Most of those parts look like modern junk thrown together & painted up to mimic the original HD paint scheme. Just look at those fender braces! WTF!




Marty, Mike,
So are you saying come up with something completely new that’s is not like anything they made back then ? 
A quality repop with high quality custom nickle plated neck, bars, sprocket, cranks and etc would pique my interest even though I’m not a HD guy but I do like the post TOC styling. 
My friend Dais Nagao and I both started at Art Center at Night long ago, Dais is now a motorcycle designer at HD. 
I’ll let him know what we think.  

s


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 20, 2018)

Yeah, I mean, my take on it, would be to design something that's either nostalgic in concept, but completely new in design.
Especially, if your going to put it out in limited numbers with a premium price.
Or something completely modern to attract today's young buyers.
Interactive electronics with on board computing capabilities.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2018)

Now here's a thought....since they only plan to build 10 of these beauties, why not build them up using teens/20's Westfield frames? With a resource like The Cabe, I don't think it would be too difficult to wrangle up 10 frame sets, standard motorbike fenders and stems. New seatposts and dropstands could be made up. Scott's repop crossbars would look pretty good. A modern sealed bearing BB for a newer one piece crank compatible with the 1/2" pitch chainring they've custom made would be a nice touch. Possibly new headsets too. I suppose the Brooks saddle would look somewhat period, at least to the untrained eye. If period frames could not be used due to legal issues, then a better representation of the original one should have been constructed. Anywho...just talking out my a** here. Maybe they'll be great as-is! Let's wait till we get some closer detailed pics before condemning the HD Museum's attempt to capture the interest and intrigue an original HD bicycle possesses.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2018)

sarmisluters said:


> Marty, Mike,
> So are you saying come up with something completely new that’s is not like anything they made back then ?
> A quality repop with high quality custom nickle plated neck, bars, sprocket, cranks and etc would pique my interest even though I’m not a HD guy but I do like the post TOC styling.
> My friend Dais Nagao and I both started at Art Center at Night long ago, Dais is now a motorcycle designer at HD.
> ...



I think Sarmis and I are on the same page. I'm thinking more of a tribute bike, like several others have built in the past. Similar to a true teens/20's HD bike, whether it be a period frameset or a completely new one in the same style.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2018)

Harley Davidson Corporation sacked 800 employees and are moving their factory to Thailand.
The new tax bill saved them 696 million dollars and this is how they thank us middle class working fools! Their employees got screwed!
They could have set up a pension fund of $100,000@employee and still had over 616 million dollars left. The theft of industrial jobs, that have been sent abroad have destroyed America.
America is in the grips of a corporate coup d’etat.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 20, 2018)

A few years ago, Trek took a page out of the Harley Davidson book, and made a bike with an Aramid belt drive train, and it was super cool,unique and worked very well.
Now that was thinking outside the box, and created a buzz in the industry.
If you want to make a splash to influence a new generation of buyers loyal to the brand, you've got to attract them with concepts that reflect the motorcycles that may be in their future.
A retro styled nostalgic bike from their turn of the century efforts will only appeal to the customers that they've already got.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 21, 2018)

There's a point to which mining your history is a good call but only if you can do it well.


----------



## mike j (Jun 21, 2018)

I'll take the road less traveled.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 21, 2018)

Wouldn't that be cool if HD takes the Cabe's advise on how to make their bike cooler! Ha! It will be interesting to see what they come up with and how it effects the bike hobby, if any. Alot of the repop Phantoms and Columbias are being passed off as originals now some 20 yrs later. No mistaking the proposed HD as a repop, but other parts on it, like the sprocket could pass as an original.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2018)

My take is if they are going to reproduce it (and its going to cost $4200) then reproduce the motorbike version with the tank and do it right...down to the single tube tires, correct crank, pedals, stem, badge, etc... Otherwise its just some fantasy piece of crap in my book. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 21, 2018)

not seeing $4200.00 there. if this was just a regular bike, with a regular chain ring and no HD reference it would be 5 - $700.00 assuming the wheels and parts are of high quality.


----------



## vincev (Jun 21, 2018)

Looks like a loser.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 21, 2018)

Should make a GOOD replica of this model


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 21, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Should make a GOOD replica of this model
> View attachment 827276




Like Dan said,,, this one would be my choice as well.

Now, my favorite one currently is the Italijet Ascot e- bike. Custom built & expensive,,,, but well built. Roger


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 22, 2018)

It’s being built by heritage bikes in Chicago, which is a coffee shop that moonlights as a bike shop that sells over priced Chinese quality crap that’s just assembled in the USA. It’s not a quality shop, and this won’t be a quality bike


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 22, 2018)

Cooper S. said:


> It’s being built by heritage bikes in Chicago, which is a coffee shop that moonlights as a bike shop that sells over priced Chinese quality crap that’s just assembled in the USA. It’s not a quality shop, and this won’t be a quality bike





*Not that there is anything wrong with Chinese goods ... you know
I loves the food.   

But a bicycle that is made to honor a relic having model-years
1917 thru 1921, and made in America -- really need not look Chin-
ese.   This newest H-D looks like a Chinese interpretation of a
Chinese bicycle from 1917-1921.

You know that 1937, or so, replica (?) from Wally ?

That's a Chinese-birthed machine, right ?  To my eyes it has a bunch
of cosmetic slight-of-hand going on.  To me, it just does not look 100%
China-Built.  *

*Now, am not sayin' the H-D actually is Chinese ... but look at it ....
if that .aint Chinese ...... Aretha Franklin can't sing.

..... patric*

*


 


*


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 22, 2018)

I really think this is a missed opportunity for Harley Davidson to blow people's minds.
The idea to come out with a bicycle is a great idea, but to just go the generic cheese route really misses the mark.
I mean, they control an enormous capability to build anything they want, so use some fricken imagination for gods sake!
Especially if that is going to be the intended price point.
Think about how bad ass that would be, to model something inspired from the 20's/30's line up with a big deep flared tank and fenders, and an Art Deco paint scheme.
Nothing off the shelf.
Every piece made specifically for this particular bike.
Get em while they're hot, because the supply won't last!
It could be an Instant classic!
But, Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
They think we're stupid.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 22, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I really think this is a missed opportunity for Harley Davidson to blow people's minds.
> Think about how bad ass that would be, to model something inspired from the 20's/30's line up with a big deep flared tank and fenders, and an Art Deco paint scheme.
> Nothing off the shelf.
> Every piece made specifically for this particular bike.
> ...




*Nailed it to the wall - Big Daddy !!*

Very well said ......

....... patric


----------



## dubsey55 (Jun 24, 2018)

That's cuz the buyers for these ARE stupid!  The whole affair  is another sad reflection of America right now.  Dear god please help us.   Keep praying, brothers and sisters.  Keep working at, saving/restoring , the vintage goodness still to be found. If ya dig H-D, stick with pre 1971.   Support your local small bizz, and give what you can, to those in need.  Don't line bloodthirsty , corporate pockets with 4200 of your dough,  it could be applied in so many better ways!  Think about it!  Walter,,,,,


----------



## fattyre (Jul 2, 2018)

It looks like ten will be built.   I'd bet there are a few suckers who are going to be mad they can't get one!

edit: just saw that ten being manufactured was previously mentioned.


https://gearjunkie.com/harley-david...replica?utm_medium=napi&utm_source=gearjunkie


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 2, 2018)

*What uninformed potential buyers think they're getting for their 4K plus .....*




 





*What that same potential buyer may receive .....


 
*


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 24, 2018)

Here's an introductory article of the model 7-17 tribute/replica bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Got two threads going about the same thing! https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/h-d-bicycle.136272/ V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 25, 2018)

This is the original thread on the topic.
I just added the HOG article for posterity.
The other thread was inadvertently started without checking the archive to see if the subject had already been broached.
Eventually, the two threads will be widely separated.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 1, 2018)

Duchess said:


> They need to do something to appeal to a younger generation or they're looking at becoming history rather than just selling replica historic relics (some—probably Chinese company—would likely buy the name at bankruptcy auction to use to sell branded clothing and tchotchkes  . . . I guess not much would change, then).









This article appeared in yesterdays newspaper.
I don't know, if this will work for the company, but It's more along the lines of what my gut is telling me that the motor company needs to do.
I would like to see them continue to manufacture in this country, which doesn't look like it's going to happen, but building something completely new for a new generation is a good idea.
Heck, I'm 58 years old now, and that Livewire looks like it would be a blast!
I'm thinking about it, so that's a pretty good start.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 846630
> 
> View attachment 846631This article appeared in yesterdays newspaper.
> I don't know, if this will work for the company, but It's more along the lines of what my gut is telling me that the motor company needs to do.
> ...




I'm a HD guy-- I own three of them but it seems HD is now a follower instead of a leader. Check out the Indian FTR 1200 which is their street version of the Indian Scout FTR750 that is handing HD its ass in flat track racing. From where I sit Indian (Polaris) has taken HD's play book for marketing and merchandising and infused it with innovation and creativity and is beating HD at their own game. I believe that if HD don't get with the program pretty quick Indian could flip the script on HD and what happened in Springfield in 1953 could happen in Milwaukee. V/r Shawn


----------



## fattyre (Aug 1, 2018)

Things must not be going all that well at Harley Davidson.  Now they are taking a stab at the e-bike market.  When I think Harley Davidson, the last thing I associate them with is a (motorized) bicycle.


https://www.bicycleretailer.com/ind...-growth-plan-may-include-e-bikes#.W2G03tgzrVo


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 1, 2018)

*In* November of 1987, H-D stock sold for 25 cents a copy.

I bought a ton of it.  I was 40 years old ... We had one kid ...
Anthony.

No mortgage .. no bills .. have never owed a penny to a credit
card company .. spent money wisely.  2-bedroom brick home.

Sold all of our H-D stock in April of 2014 at $66.+ a share.

I loved EVERYTHING H-D !!

In 1996 bought myself a new 1996 FATBOY .. same day bought
my bride a new 1996 Sportster Sport .. 1200cc motor .. this was
the factory ''breathed-on'' motor.  Got rid of those cast/chariot
spoke wheels .. traditional wire-spoke/wheels were installed.
Placed a one-inch diameter euro/sport bar atop the fork / bar-end
mirrors.

Sold the Sportster 1200S in 2014 for half of what I paid for it.
Had less than 250 miles on the odometer.  Sold it to a young man
who worked his a$$ off in his job .. and never could afford to buy
those things he dreamed of owning.

What did I care ? 

Selling anything (for me) has waaay more to do with WHO is going to
own what I sell ... not how much cash a relic may bring to my coffers.

Was very happy when Texas Mark bought my '96 Fatboy, Spring
of 2017.

H-D has been very good to me.

The only thing that is contemporarily related to H-D .. that I still own,
is a stupidly-huge load o'cash in the bank. //

And my '96, ''EXHAUST" model .. factory H-D leather jacket.

I still have emotional ties to the history of that company.  I enjoy
reading that history.  But, I have that little voice in my noggin that
says,  ''That company is gonna go belly-up .. unless someone with
a mind for Business, History, Traditionalism and above all, Americanism, gets behind the bars.''

..... patric









.


----------



## morton (Aug 2, 2018)

A china made, oops sorry, a china made bike assembled in the US, that looks like nothing HD ever made for a price at which I could possibly buy the real thing? 

Why spend 10k on a pos produced by a coffee shop when you can get a mint Cheetos bike for a whole lot less? 

What say you, a HD abomination for 10K or a mint Cheetos?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 3, 2018)

If HD can’t even reach out to the bicycle collector community to make a faithful copy of the best example of the HD bicycle, that tells you how blind they are when it comes to their motorcycle business plan!


----------

